# Ruger 10/22 question



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I love 10/22s. I have two of them. My latest is the laminated stock model and I am very satisfied with it EXCEPT, I hate the cheap looking black plastic butt plate. Does anyone know if the stock designs are the same as the older models? I see old aluminum butt plates on ebay and one or two aftermarket companies make metal butt plates but I’m not sure if these would fit the new laminated stocks. Maybe someone on here has the ability to do a side-by-side comparison and thus save me wasting $30. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ruger is pretty darn good at Customer service an email to them may get you a 100% correct answer along with correct parts ID.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I cant speak for an individual stock and plate, but the are usually fitted and finished together.

You can get a plate if needed plug the screw holes and re-drill, mount the plate and scribe the stock profile.

On a disc or belt sander you can match the profile by cutting to the line.

In all these decades I have never replace a 10-22 butt plate.

My 10-22's have factory steel butt plates, they are from the 70's.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> I cant speak for an individual stock and plate, but the are usually fitted and finished together.
> 
> You can get a plate if needed plug the screw holes and re-drill, mount the plate and scribe the stock profile.
> 
> ...


I have no problem filing to fit. My concern is the fit of the upper piece that hooks over the top of the stock.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I have no problem filing to fit. My concern is the fit of the upper piece that hooks over the top of the stock.


I would guesstimate that they would not change the stock profiling machines but have the molding conform to the stock routing.

I honestly don't know, all of mine is supposition.

Like I said Have never replaced any of them on any I have worked on in the last 40 years.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Why are you concerned about the butt plate on a 22?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

It came with a cheap looking plastic butt plate. I don’t like it and want to change it.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Big fan of all my 1022s. Never had an issue with the buttplate. This one's my wife's personally I really like the stock.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Take the road less travelled and get'choo a Stocky Stinger for that 10/22!

https://www.stockysstocks.com/new-stocky-s-stinger-ruger-1022-stocks-bull-or-fbc-barrels.html

Or a Boyd

https://www.boydsgunstocks.com/product-configurator/


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Good idea. Those sure are some sexy lookin stocks. But I already paid extra for the ruger laminated stock. Guess I will just stick with what I have for now....... but I may try to hand make a new buttstock from a piece of aluminum. Filing and fitting wouldn’t be hard. But not sure how I could bend the curved shape and the hook over the top of the stock.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I think the Ruger 10/22 is the best rifle made. The size of the slug doesn't matter a bit, after all, the Inuit people kill seals with a .22, you just need time on the range.

I have one of the first stainless 10/22s with a silver laminated stock. My next rifle will be their take-down model. I also bought the .22LR Compact Conversion Kit for my UC2 Kimber .45, and I believe I have one or two boxes of HV rounds here somewhere.

If I have a solid position/grip, I can hit match boxes at 200 yards with my laminated model.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I also own a take-down 10/22. It is a very good rifle. I keep it in my trunk as an emergency away from home prep. I keep mini-mags in the pouch and also a few of the banana clips. I put an aftermarket peep sight on it. Set up like this it is certainly a formidable weapon but it isn’t so expensive that I’d cry much if my vehicle was stolen. 

I bought the laminated stock model for use in an ‘Appleseed’ training event.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

10/22 is a hell of a good rifle for what it is. Been reading on the merits of where to zero a 22 so I'll be playing with that idea on the weekend with mine . Nice pics thanks for sharing.























Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> I love 10/22s. I have two of them. My latest is the laminated stock model and I am very satisfied with it EXCEPT, I hate the cheap looking black plastic butt plate. Does anyone know if the stock designs are the same as the older models? I see old aluminum butt plates on ebay and one or two aftermarket companies make metal butt plates but I'm not sure if these would fit the new laminated stocks. Maybe someone on here has the ability to do a side-by-side comparison and thus save me wasting $30. Thanks in advance.


Has you ever been diagnosed as a bit anal retentive by any chance. Who cares what it looks like? Don't make me send Denton up there to explain all this stuff in person. Thanks.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Has you ever been diagnosed as a bit anal retentive by any chance. Who cares what it looks like? Don't make me send Denton up there to explain all this stuff in person. Thanks.


LOL! Yes!!! My wife tells me this all the time. I'll obsess over something 'new' that I want. Then when I finally do buy it, I immediately set off to upgrade or improve it. I think every gun and vehicle I own has been tweeked one way or another. But seriously, in todays world everything we buy is designed to appeal to the widest range of consumers possible and to be produced as cheaply as possible. I think a little tweeking and customizing improves quality and definately gives gives a gun character.


----------

